# Lost



## edrambo (Sep 22, 2020)

Its been 3 weeks since we separated and its lonely.My wife wants me back but I don't want the toxic relationship anymore.But it sure would make everything easier.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It will get better. The tough times will pass and you'll be far better off without the chronic toxicity. You'll be glad you didn't go back!


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Who's idea was the separation? What issues did you have in your marriage? And toxic relationships don't improve or go away in 3 weeks.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Do you think that Marriage Counseling would help you both to resolve the toxicity in the relationship?
If you think it's HER, will she go to Individual counseling?


----------



## edrambo (Sep 22, 2020)

My wife suffers from depression and just about every fight for the last 15 years it would be over.I have told her if I make it out the door I will not come back.I have been dealing with this the whole time.I had to move in with my sister I'm middle aged.I feel like I'm stuck she was the bread winner.


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

edrambo said:


> My wife suffers from depression and just about every fight for the last 15 years it would be over.I have told her if I make it out the door I will not come back.I have been dealing with this the whole time.I had to move in with my sister I'm middle aged.I feel like I'm stuck she was the bread winner.


If she was truly the bread winner, you may be due alimony (yes, guys can get that too). I would find a lawyer that offers a free consult and see what they suggest.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Hey, you gave it all you had. It's above your pay grade. But you can and will get a job. Don't be picky. Just get one or get two crappy ones. Nothing wrong with needing to lean on relatives temporarily. Just make getting work your priority. Good luck.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

edrambo said:


> My wife suffers from depression and just about every fight for the last 15 years it would be over.I have told her if I make it out the door I will not come back.I have been dealing with this the whole time.I had to move in with my sister I'm middle aged.I feel like I'm stuck she was the bread winner.


Do you work at all?


----------



## edrambo (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes I have a decent job and paid my fair share.


----------



## Shilpa pvm (Nov 22, 2020)

edrambo said:


> Its been 3 weeks since we separated and its lonely.My wife wants me back but I don't want the toxic relationship anymore.But it sure would make everything easier.


When you think its toxic , pls refrain yourself , there is definitely more life to life


----------

